# Throttlestop unvolting no longer working on msi ge66



## orango098 (Apr 9, 2021)

Saw that my throttlestop offset was no longer working since game temps starting to hit 96 degrees when it usually is max 75.  These are the latest updates that I did when I started to notice the difference. Any help?


----------



## orango098 (Apr 9, 2021)

So checked my settings once I saw my laptop hitting 95 degrees when gaming when it usually hits 75 max and saw that undervolt wasnt applying. I think it happened after I updated my computer and as wondering if any1 could help me out


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 9, 2021)

@orango098 - Did you really need to create two separate threads about the same problem?


orango098 said:


> after I updated my computer


Intel released a microcode update in December 2019. Some computers have been slowly adding this fix into their BIOS updates. Do a Google search for Plundervolt if you need to know why Intel disabled voltage control.

The MSI Firmware update 1.0.0.9 that you installed might have locked out CPU voltage control. Try going back to a previous BIOS version if possible and block any future firmware updates. Not much else you can do.

Here is how to enable this in the BIOS of a similar GS66.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 9, 2021)

You updated the Bios and now Throttlestop clearly shows it is LOCKED.
Revert to the previous Bios if you want to undervolt.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 10, 2021)

Threads merged and moved in the appropriate section


----------

